# Transteuto (Hermannsweg) im Winter: Unterkunft? Sonstige Tipps?



## Schwarzwild (8. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte am Karnevalswochenende endlich mal die H/TT-Komplettstrecke von Hörstel bis ca. Bad Driburg in Angriff nehmen. 

Der Jahreszeit und dem Trainigszustand entsprechend natürlich in zwei Tagesetappen. 

*Meine Frage an die Locals: In welchem Ort sollte man sinnigerweise die Übernachtung einplanen?
bzw. sind im Winter, wenn es ruhig mal etwas entspannter zugehen darf, evtl. zwei Übernachtungen=3 Etappen sinnvoller?*
Es sollte natürlich irgendwie per Bahnstrecke eingebunden sein, da man ja nur Einfachstrecke fährt.
Ich hatte so ungefähr an Halle/W. gedacht, oder ist das ungünstig?

Ich habe früher in Münster gewohnt, von daher kenne ich den nördlichen Abschnitt bis hinter Bad Iburg recht gut, weiß aber nicht, wie flüssig man ab da weiterkommt.

Für sonstige Tipps bin ich natürlich auch sehr dankbar.

Wenn es so weit ist, sind natürlich auch Etappengäste zum Mitfahren willkommen, auch wenn es nur kurze Teilstücke sind.

Bis hierhin schon mal Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps

Grüße
Schwarzwild


----------



## powderJO (9. Februar 2009)

den thread kennst du?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=185673

ich hatte auch mal vor den weg zu machen und bin nach der recherche zu dem schluss gekommen, dass ein geeigneter ort zum übernachten wohl hesseln bei borgholzhausen wäre. 3 übernachtungen sind nicht sinnvoll finde ich, dafür ist die strecke nicht lang genug. es sei denn, man verlängert die tour und nimmt den egge?-weg noch mit. soll eine schöne verlängerung auf einem netten trail sein...

wenn ich micht recht erinere gab es (ausgerechnet) bei den rennradlern im tour-forum einen thread dazu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downgrade (9. Februar 2009)

Hi,
ich dachte, Du wärst die Strecke längst mal geradelt 

Ich kenne den Weg nur von Halle bis Rheine, würde das erste Stück von Rheine an bis Hörstel aber nur zum Warmfahren mitnehmen. Hörstel hat auch einen Bahnhof.



Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Ich hatte so ungefähr an Halle/W. gedacht, oder ist das ungünstig?



Das paßt schon - da gibt es jede Menge Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten. Im von powderJO genannenten Hesseln seh ich da nix, zumindest nicht auf der City Navigator ...



Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Ich habe früher in Münster gewohnt, von daher kenne ich den nördlichen Abschnitt bis hinter Bad Iburg recht gut, weiß aber nicht, wie flüssig man ab da weiterkommt.



Ich fand das Stück zwischen Borgholzhausen und Dissen schwierig zu fahren, da schon ziemlich verblockt oben auf dem Kamm, jemand mit besserer Fahrtechnik als ich hat da sicher mehr Spaß.

Ich würde übrigens auch drei Etappen draus machen beim jetzigen Trainingsstand - fahre nun mal keinen 20er-Schnitt im 
Gelände   Im Sommer fahre ich dann auch mal in zwei Etappen. 
Erste Übernachtung dann z.B. Bad Iburg, hat mehr Charme auch als Halle.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## rigger (9. Februar 2009)

Ich wollte die Strecke im Juni/Juli auch fahren, wahrscheinlich in drei Etappen, je nach fitness zustand.
Wollte dann aber noch über den Wiehenkamm zurück.
In Bielefeld wollte ich noch meine Tante besuchen und da übernachten.


----------



## tobibikes (9. Februar 2009)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wollte am Karnevalswochenende endlich mal die H/TT-Komplettstrecke von Hörstel bis ca. Bad Driburg in Angriff nehmen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Schwarzwild,

ich wohne genau am Hermannsweg (in der Nähe von Bielefeld). Ich empfehle dir unbedingt in dieser Jahreszeit für die Tour mindestens zwei Tage einzuplanen. Manche schaffen die Tour auch an einem Tag, dann aber auch nur im Sommer wenn die Tage länger sind.

Gerade die ersten knapp 90km sind etwas mühsam. Mit Forstautobahn ist da teilweise nicht viel. Ein schnelles Vorankommen ist nicht möglich.
Ab Bielefeld geht es dann etwas flüssiger weiter. Es sind zwar nie lange Anstiege, aber die Summe der kleinen Rampen machen es schwierig.

Hier mal das Höhenprofil von Hörstel bis kurz vor Bielefeld. Aufgenommen während der Transteuto vor einigen Jahren. Die Strecke entspricht nicht original dem Hermannsweg, kommt diesem aber sehr nahe:




Die ersten Kilometer von Rheine bis nach Hörstel sind nur flach. Am besten möglichst früh ab Hörstel (hat einen Bahnhof) starten. 
Übernachten kannst du gut in Bielefeld. Hotels in allen Preisklassen vorhanden. Soll es günstig werden, könnte man auch in der Jugendherberge (Haus Ascheloh) oberhalb von Halle übernachten. Liegt direkt am Hermannsweg, ca. 10km vor Bielefeld. Soll gut und günstig sein! Wie es aber dort mit Abendverpflegung aussieht, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. 

Falls du noch Fragen hast, meld dich doch einfach per PM.


----------



## Echinopsis (9. Februar 2009)

Moin,

ich wohne in Oerlinghausen, also direkt am Hermannsweg und kenne zumindest den Abschnitt von Halle bis zum Hermann recht gut. Vielleicht kann ich Dir mit ein paar Tips weiterhelfen. Zum Thema Übernachtung kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen, da ich bislang immer nur Tagestouren in die eine oder andere Richtung unternommen habe.

In zwei Etappen sollte der Hermannsweg gut zu schaffen sein. Die erste Etappe wird sicherlich die anstrengendere werden, da die Strecke dort technischer ist, während ab Bielefeld eigentlich nur noch Forstautobahn kommt. 

Was vielleicht interessant für Dich ist, ist die Ausflugskneipe 'Bienenschmidt' direkt am Hermannsweg ca. 6km hinter Oerlinghausen. Da kannst Du Dich für die letzte Etappe stärken. 

Auf dem Stck hoch zum Hermannsdenkmal sollte man nicht den Hermannsweg nehmen, da der da sehr steil und ausgewaschen ist, da ist bergauf Schieben angesagt. 
Falls ich bis zu dem Termin halbwegs fit bin, trommle ich ein paar Lipper zusammen und biete ich mich evtl. für ein Stück als Guide an.



Viel Spaß und gutes Wetter!


----------



## DerBergschreck (7. April 2009)

downgrade schrieb:


> Ich fand das Stück zwischen Borgholzhausen und Dissen schwierig zu fahren, da schon ziemlich verblockt oben auf dem Kamm, jemand mit besserer Fahrtechnik als ich hat da sicher mehr Spaß.



Na, so schwierig ist das aber nicht - das habe ich auch mit meinem Cyclocrosser (also ohne Federung) und 1,6" Schmalspurreifchen geschafft. Da rappelts dann aber schon ordentlich im Karton ;-)


----------



## DerBergschreck (7. April 2009)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Was vielleicht interessant für Dich ist, ist die Ausflugskneipe 'Bienenschmidt' direkt am Hermannsweg ca. 6km hinter Oerlinghausen. Da kannst Du Dich für die letzte Etappe stärken.



Aber bloß nicht mit dem westfälischen Pickert - danach ist schon mehreren von meinen Bekannten schlecht geworden. Das Teil ist wohl zu fettig für Sportlermägen. Die haben den Geschmack dann bei jedem Anstieg aufs neue im Mund gehabt (pfui bäh!)[/QUOTE]


----------



## K-Dieter (17. Mai 2009)

derbergschreck schrieb:


> aber bloß nicht mit dem westfälischen pickert - danach ist schon mehreren von meinen bekannten schlecht geworden. Das teil ist wohl zu fettig für sportlermägen. Die haben den geschmack dann bei jedem anstieg aufs neue im mund gehabt (pfui bäh!)


Als gebürtiger Oerlinghauser kann ich das nicht so stehen lassen  Ich weiß nicht, was deine Bekannten sonst noch in sich hinein gestopft haben, auf jeden Fall ist richtiger Pickert weder zu fett, noch der Grund fürs Übelsein. Seit vielen Jahren komme ich mindestens einmal pro Jahr aus Oberbayern zurück zum Teuto um anständige Portionen Pickert zu verdrücken. 

Aber eigentlich bin ich auf diesen Thread wegen seines Namens "Transteuto" aufmerksam geworden. Ich habe mich zunächst gefragt, was da überquert wird? Jetzt weiß ich, dass ich neben einigen Transalps auch schon die "Transteuto" gefahren bin. 
Das Diagramm von tobibike schaut aus wie ein Diagramm einer Transalp, das genau um den Faktor 10 verkleinert wurde. ... ist aber wohl nur eine gemütliche Tagestour. 

Nichts für ungut, man sieht sich ...
Gruß
K-Dieter


----------



## Tristero (4. Mai 2011)

Kennt jemand eine günstige Unterkunft in oder um Oerlinghausen? Möglichst direkt am Weg, ist ja klar.

Und wie weit ist es von Oerlinghausen bis nach Marsberg? Zum Eggeweg habe ich allgemein noch wenig Aussagekräftiges gefunden. Wie sieht's denn da mit der Wegbeschaffenheit aus? Ist an dem Tag evtl. noch der Übergang nach Brilon drin (wg Rothaarsteig)?


----------



## Celsius (17. Juni 2013)

downgrade schrieb:


> Ich fand das Stück zwischen Borgholzhausen und Dissen schwierig zu fahren, da schon ziemlich verblockt oben auf dem Kamm ...


 
Kann vielleicht jemand einschätzen, welchem Level auf der Singletrail-Skala die verblockten Abschnitte entsprechen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (17. Juni 2013)

Celsius schrieb:


> Kann vielleicht jemand einschätzen, welchem Level auf der Singletrail-Skala die verblockten Abschnitte entsprechen?



Auf dem Hermannsweg gibt es mMn nix was schwieriger als S0 ist.


----------

